# Puppy play sessions in London??



## pika

Hi all,

I'm getting my puppy in a few weeks time and have been told about puppy play sessions. :thumbup:

I searched the web yet couldn't find any in London, does anyone happen to know of one at all? :confused1: If so I'd really appreciate some contact details  

I haven't asked my local vet about them yet, but his clinic is very small so I doubt there will be one of those in vet play groups.


----------

